# illegal work



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't know how things work in Canada, but here in Jersey I'd take my boss for a walk through the Meadowlands and ask for a raise in order to keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

How do you like working for someone who clearly doesn't value you or the other employees? Letting him pull garbage like that is how people get hurt and honest tradespeople get screwed. He is clearly a scumbag. You can choose to rat him out or leave, but doing nothing would say a lot more about you. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

There's a lot of contempt for us, and little to have our backs Karl

The bureaucratic oversight of electrical professionals has so many holes in it that the punishment for illegal work justifies the crime of pursuing it.

Has anyone collected stats on just what is 100% electrician wired, 100% AHJ _(and i mean electrical master AHJ, thx)_ actually exists in today's world?

I'm willing to bet maybe 5 % of my state is compliant , in a good year....

It gets better when the abusers 'eff up, and it's our trade bearing the onus of guilt for them, then the _'powers that be'_ respond with idiot codes they'll never read.

~CS~


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

"It's just a piece of paper."

"Thank goodness I don't have to pay the yearly fee of being an electrician."

These and more sayings I've heard over the years.


----------



## karl_r (Nov 5, 2012)

lately I started to tell my co-workers that in case of a fire or anything else they'll be liable as I'll make sure not to hide who did the work. 
Now I take notes about when and where the illegal work was done.


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

karl_r said:


> lately I started to tell my co-workers that in case of a fire or anything else they'll be liable as I'll make sure not to hide who did the work.
> Now I take notes about when and where the illegal work was done.


Would you be liable if anything happened if you just "took notes" while illegal work was performed that you were aware of and did nothing about it? I don't know the answer to this, just curious.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

karl_r said:


> lately I started to tell my co-workers that in case of a fire or anything else they'll be liable as I'll make sure not to hide who did the work.
> Now I take notes about when and where the illegal work was done.


Those notes that you're taking, you're essentially making a confession of your own crimes.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

local134gt said:


> Would you be liable if anything happened if you just "took notes" while illegal work was performed that you were aware of and did nothing about it? I don't know the answer to this, just curious.


If that were my license being used I would not allow the illegal work. That is your job to make sure it is done correctly.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> If that were my license being used I would not allow the illegal work. That is your job to make sure it is done correctly.


OR... get paid enough to look the other way :whistling2:


One or the other :thumbup:


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

HackWork said:


> OR... get paid enough to look the other way :nah:


Not saying I'm perfect but I like to sleep at night! 
Well maybe on pillows of hundreds.... 
Jk not worth it.


----------



## karl_r (Nov 5, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Those notes that you're taking, you're essentially making a confession of your own crimes.


I'll check Monday with Saskpower but if it's true I'll have to make a decision.


----------



## Expediter (Mar 12, 2014)

karl_r said:


> I'll check Monday with Saskpower but if it's true I'll have to make a decision.


Ring... Hi saska power? I work for loser construction, and my boss is hiring guys with no license to do electrical work that is required to have a license for. I was wondering if I would be held accountable for the work they are doing , seeing as i am the only licensed guy in the company? Yes, that is loser construction. Who is the owner? It is Jim selfish. So would I be liable? What do you mean I should get a lawyer?:whistling2:


----------



## jnaas2 (May 20, 2010)

Canada is different then here a journeyman cant pull permits only a Master can, And the person pulling the permit is the one hung out to dry if something goes wrong just because you are taking notes doesnt do any good if you pulled the permit you are liable for the work, I would either make them do it according to laws or walk I dont want to be charged with involuntary man slaughter because some Idiot wanted to save a nickel


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

jnaas2 said:


> Canada is different than here. A Journeyman can't pull permits only a Master can. The person pulling the permit is the one hung out to dry if something goes wrong. Taking notes won't do any good if you pulled the permit. You are liable for the work.
> I would either make them do it according to laws or walk, I dont want to be charged with involuntary manslaughter because some Idiot wanted to save a nickel.



Punctuation is your friend!

In Canada, most municipalities and cities require a Contractor's license or Master certification to pull a permit. In some rural areas, a Journeyman's is sufficient. Like the states, you are responsible if you pull the permit.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

So how much do the _powers that be _compliment the great white north?

That, which i often coin a _symbiant relationship _is often no more than a paper tiger here , depending on state....

~CS~


----------



## TheWireNut (Apr 20, 2014)

HackWork said:


> OR... get paid enough to look the other way :whistling2:
> 
> 
> One or the other :thumbup:


This says a lot about your moral character, or lack thereof. 

TWN


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

karl_r said:


> ......._*There is a lot of work to be done and to hire another electrician isn't an option.*_ .........


Soooo, can someone explain to me how and why, if there is "a lot of work to be done" they cannot afford to hire another electrician? :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

karl_r said:


> I work for a public employer and lately my supervisor is pushing non licensed ppl to do electrical work knowing it is illegal. ........They probably keep me so they can still pull permits ..........


So............. illegal work is being done, and you're the one holding the license?


Run, Forrest. Run!


----------



## Ccogdill43 (Dec 23, 2020)

Wpgshocker said:


> How do you like working for someone who clearly doesn't value you or the other employees? Letting him pull garbage like that is how people get hurt and honest tradespeople get screwed. He is clearly a scumbag. You can choose to rat him out or leave, but doing nothing would say a lot more about you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Who could I report an employer who does this? Would you please fill out your profile. Thanks


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Ccogdill43 said:


> Who could I report an employer who does this?



Probably no one unless he is breaking some laws toward the employees. There was a contractor in this town who would never pay the employees overtime. This went on for years and then a disgruntled employee left and report them to the dept of labor or someone... They had to go 5 years or so and pay all the employees the overtime they didn't pay.
BTW this thread is 6 years old.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Ccogdill43 said:


> Who could I report an employer who does this? Would you please fill out your profile. Thanks


Welcome to the forum. Please take a few minutes to fill out your electrical related field on your profile. It's required. 

I'm closing this thread as you have "bumped" a 6 year old thread.


----------

